# Additional draft adjustment(2014 Workmaster 65)



## David McMillian (Jan 3, 2021)

What does this draft adjustment do ? I know what the threaded knob does, but I haven't found any info on the lever.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi David,
I would expect an owner/operator manual to cover this. You can find an operator's manual for about $20 on the internet


----------

